# Joe Rogan.. spreading knowledge again lol^^.. please Spare Me Lord!!



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL Mister All Mighthy is talking bias again^^

His Nick Diaz nuthugging is really annoying..



I wish I could call in there and put him in his place!! This guy on his right is a total joke.. no wonder why Rogan has this guy on his side. Somebody needs to be man enough to give this guy some contra from time to time!!

No Joe your opinions aren't right every single time..:confused05:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm glad you don't have his phone number, no need to ruin the show.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't see it as too much Diaz nuthugging, given that Joe picked GSP to be his man-crush of choice.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I didn't see it as too much Diaz nuthugging, given that Joe picked GSP to be his man-crush.


To Ignore every single weakness shown in the Daley fight and only point out how Daley got a beatdown at his own game is pretty disturbing to me..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't really like Joe Rogan and his supid ass bias. During fights he really sways the way people think the fight is going. Sometimes I will watch a fight that Rogan convinces me a fighter won, then if I mute it, its a totally different fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

at the end of the day Rogan is a UFC employee who gets paid to hype fights so your not gonna hear him completely dismiss anybody being given a title shot.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Diaz nuthugging? I hate Diaz but what Rogan said was pretty spot on. And he never picked Diaz to win he said it would be a good fight. I personally don't think it will be but he sees these guys up close.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Why post an interview that you feel so negativly about. Joe Rogan is the man, he has done a lot to help forward the sport of MMA.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> at the end of the day Rogan is a UFC employee who gets paid to hype fights so your not gonna hear him completely dismiss anybody being given a title shot.


I know, thats why I am saying.. stop doing pointless breakdowns if you can't have an objective view on the subject.



Brydon said:


> Why post an interview that you feel so negativly about. Joe Rogan is the man, he has done a lot to help forward the sport of MMA.


He's a tool actually for numerous reasons.. He can't let his own opinion be valued second. He's a self-seeker who Humiliates people if you give him contra, because he is glib and intelligent.

I don't question what he's done for the Sport! Not one second.


But he needs to get off from his high horse finally and learn how to deal with other peoples opinions. 

You can't always push your opinion like that. It makes you an Asshole and it looks really bad in public, at least for people who can see this, like myself!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

He stated that Diaz is aggressive while GSP is not that aggressive, which is 100% correct. He stated his opinion that he thinks Diaz has the better standup, which is what HE thinks. If you don't like him or his opinions why are you watching his podcasts?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that guy on the right Rogan's friend?

Rogan talks down to him like a kid. Granted the guy said GSP will win and then admitted he hasn't seen any recent Diaz fights, but Rogan speaks to him like you would a complete moron with no worth. If my friend spoke down to me like that I'd at least tell him to go fook himself, this guy just sinks like a bitch lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Is that guy on the right Rogan's friend?
> 
> Rogan talks down to him like a kid. Granted the guy said GSP will win and then admitted he hasn't seen any recent Diaz fights, but Rogan speaks to him like you would a complete moron with no worth.


Can I introduce to you Mr. Joe Rogan first hand!!

This is who he is unfortunetly. A sad human being! 

He intimidates people and likes to Humiliate them. He goes at them with glib and eloquence and humiliates them like they are little kids who don't know anything. He thinks he is somebody better and that his opinion is worth so much more than others.

I know there is a special word for this in the English language as well.. 

excuse me to use the german one 

Arschloch!!

People like him can only have friends like the one he has on his right there.. sad but true!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I start to believe OP is trolling.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Can I introduce to you Mr. Joe Rogan first hand!!
> 
> This is who he is unfortunetly. A sad human being!
> 
> ...


Yeah he's clearly an arrogant guy, which is funny considering he puts the world to rights on all kinds of issues yet he can't even have a conversation with his friends without being a douche.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You're right Bobby. This fool shouldn't be talking about MMA.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Diaz but still think he'll beat Georges. There, I said it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Yeah he's clearly an arrogant guy, which is funny considering he puts the world to rights on all kinds of issues yet he can't even have a conversation with his friends without being a douche.


True! The strange thing for me is that so many people just accept that and overlook the fact what kind of a human being this tool is.

Or just don't wanna see it..



oldfan said:


> You're right Bobby. This fool shouldn't be talking about MMA.


It's not about MMA here oldie, it's about a guy who can not even have a polite discussion with his own "friends".. 

The character from Rogan is what I dismiss strongly!!


I really bothers me that people are that way and nobody can tell them how stupid they actually are.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> True! The strange thing for me is that so many people just accept that and overlook the fact what kind of a human being this tool is.
> 
> Or just don't wanna see it..
> 
> ...


oops my mistake.



> No Joe your opinions aren't right every single time..


Some people never get that Bob.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

That's the problem with being a hardcore fan, you see everyone for who they are, rather just them as commentators, fighters, promotors or whatever.

Joe Rogan isn't a really bad guy he's just arrogant and abuses his alpha male characteristics when with weaker characters. That means he probably wont have any friends who are strong minded or if he does, he will act differently towards them to avoid falling out.

It's a common thing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> oops my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people never get that Bob.


I was obviously trying to point the subject at his poor character oldie. Why would I question his MMA knowledge? 

I question him as a person!!


And the most heartbreaking thing for me personally is, that jackasses like him have all the success in this World..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> That's the problem with being a hardcore fan, you see everyone for who they are, rather just them as commentators, fighters, promotors or whatever.
> 
> Joe Rogan isn't a really bad guy he's just arrogant and abuses his alpha male characteristics when with weaker characters. That means he probably wont have any friends who are strong minded or if he does, he will act differently towards them to avoid falling out.
> 
> It's a common thing.


thank you Hiro. You just described everything I was trying to say!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> To Ignore every single weakness shown in the Daley fight and only point out how Daley got a beatdown at his own game is pretty disturbing to me..


I guess this one threw me off Bobby.

I thought this thread was more mindless anti nick bias crap.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I guess this one threw me off Bobby.
> 
> I thought this thread was more mindless anti nick bias crap.


No Oldie.. I see where the misconception is coming from, but that wasn't my intention for this thread.

This Thread is about why do people like him have success in this World and why do loving people get humiliated by people like him and end up losing out?

Why does our society spin that way and not like it should?

What do you we need to do or what can we do to spin it otherwise?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Its his opinion. There are no right or wrong opinions. That is what they are called opinions. 

Sounds like you are the one with the problem. If his opinions bother you so much then why bother to listen to the "Joe Rogan" Podcast.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Joe Rogan discussions = Drunk ass discussions, i think bobby is totally right about the kind of person that joe rogan is

1:36 and 3:18 what a jackass


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't believe the amount of time people waste on forums hating on people... 

Talking crap about someone on the internet won't improve your life. To hate someone just because they are successful is so counter productive to your own development, it doesn't make you look tough it makes you look bitter and lame.

I'm a fan of Joe, I'm also a fan of Redban and I enjoy their banter, its friendly and sometimes heated like most relationships...

The video in questions I thought was pretty tame, Joe stated a liking for both Diaz and GSP and I agreed with pretty much everything he said.

To all the time wasting haters, get off the net every now and then and find something to be happy about!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys, it's a show called "The Joe Rogan Experience" it's entertainment and sometimes it's entertaining.

There's a reason it's not called the "Let's have a fair and unbiased debate about mma show"

Besides, what he was saying about the fight and experts who think they know who will win is right on.:cheeky4:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

how on earth was he biased? brian was saying that GSP was going to crush him and he never even seen Nick Diaz fight, all Joe did was point out how dumb he was for saying that. He didnt say Diaz was going to win he just said he is a great fighter and that it will be a good fight. F**k haters.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

OP is definitely trolling...that's the only explanation :confused02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL Mister All Mighthy is talking bias again^^
> 
> His Nick Diaz nuthugging is really annoying..
> 
> ...


Lol at a Machida fan crying.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

adolf said:


> Joe Rogan discussions = Drunk ass discussions, i think bobby is totally right about the kind of person that joe rogan is
> 
> 1:36 and 3:18 what a jackass


Joe was right.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> To Ignore every single weakness shown in the Daley fight and only point out how Daley got a beatdown at his own game is pretty disturbing to me..


He wasn't stating any weaknesses. In fact he wasn't demeaning either fighter. He gave his opinion on both fighters and how they might win the fight. At no point was he nuthugging Diaz. Dude on the right claimed GSP was going to win definitely, with no idea as to the ability of Diaz, therefore Rogan decided to call him on it and educate his dumbass on the real facts. YES Diaz will push the pace and put himself in danger to get at GSP. Then he bigged up GSP, saying he has a mancrush on him in the process. If that's biased to you then you need to get your head straightened


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

I think he wasn't to biased in that 'pot'cast (zing! ) I mean he spoke highly of both Diaz and GSP. In the end, he is a spokesperson in a sense for the UFC even in his off time. I think he did a great job in hyping the fight, but not trying to play it out as such a one sided, no way Diaz could win, type of discussion. 

He didn't pick a definite winner, he spoke highly of both fighters, which I think is fine. I'd much rather hear that then have him completely bash Diaz, saying he has no chance (which IMO i think is true, just my opinion, but I believe GSP will easily win). Then have him 'tell it like it is' now, and then need to slightly change his tune come pre/during the actual fight. I'm sure Dana and Co wouldn't be to happy hearing him claim GSP could easily walk through Diaz in every aspect of the fight. As that doesn't sell the fight to well.

I'm sure they're going to hype this up as 'the toughest challenge of GSP's career', and I personally think Rogan does well hyping the fight as such. He may have left out some holes in Diaz's game sure, but I don't think he lied about anything, as what he DID say I believed to be true myself. 

In the end, this is going to be a majorly hyped fight, and I think a lot of causal fans who don't know much about MMA appreciate Rogan's commentating and pre fight interviews, as he does his job well, hyping fights.

I mean sure some people may be happier if he told it 100% exactly like it was, and left no rock un-polished. But let's be honest, would being 100% truthful especially in GSP's fights, help the hype/fight sales? I personally believe some of GSP's previous opponents had absolutely no chance against him and I've purchased the PPV on hype alone. Something I would not have done had the fight been labeled as a 1 sided, no real chance in GSP losing other then by a freak KO.

I'm drunk :thumb02: So I hope I made sense, as I haven't gone back to re-read.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

He's a comedian and exaggerates to make his point. I don't see anything wrong with his demeanor or attitude. Lets not forget he is getting paid to perform and viewers like watching verbal ownage. 




Rusko said:


> I start to believe OP is trolling.


+1, secret man crush on Joe and Diaz


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

BlueLander said:


> I mean sure some people may be happier if he told it 100% exactly like it was, and left no rock un-polished. But let's be honest, would being 100% truthful especially in GSP's fights, help the hype/fight sales? *I personally believe some of GSP's previous opponents had absolutely no chance against him* and I've purchased the PPV on hype alone. Something I would not have done had the fight been labeled as a 1 sided, no real chance in GSP losing other then by a freak KO.


Dan Hardy being an obvious choice. I can remember watching ESPN a lot in the buildup to the fight. And they had him hyped as some KO machine. Replaying the same slaps over and over again. Just because he's English he had to be supported. **** that shit I'm Irish I was delighted to see him lose


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Dan Hardy was precisely the example I had in mind when I was typing that


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

His co-hosts are fukn idiots.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> oops my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people never get that Bob.


you sir are golden, I lol'd.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

drey2k said:


> His co-hosts are fukn idiots.


Also very true. You can critique Rogan for what he says, but no problems with somebody who says 'GSP is going to win against Diaz, but I've never seen a Diaz fight' or 'I'd bet on GSP no matter who he's fighting'?


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

BlueLander said:


> Also very true. You can critique Rogan for what he says, but no problems with somebody who says 'GSP is going to win against Diaz, but I've never seen a Diaz fight' or 'I'd bet on GSP no matter who he's fighting'?


Exactly. That dude deserved to be put in his place. Doesn't know his asshole from his elbow. I assume Joe invited them on to dissect them for entertainment purposes...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

joe rogan rocks end thread



oldfan said:


> Guys, it's a show called "The Joe Rogan Experience" it's entertainment and sometimes it's entertaining.
> 
> There's a reason it's not called the "Let's have a fair and unbiased debate about mma show"
> 
> Besides, what he was saying about the fight and experts who think they know who will win is right on.:cheeky4:


i watch his podcast every week he is the shit along with most of his guests and most are pretty smart too and he is a comedian, as i previously said joe rocks end thread/


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> Exactly. That dude deserved to be put in his place. Doesn't know his asshole from his elbow. I assume Joe invited them on to dissect them for entertainment purposes...


It's not an MMA podcast, the guy on Joe's right is his video editor, tech guy, fellow comedian and friend and is in every one of Joe's podcasts. He also runs a bunch of other podcasts for comedians and porn stars... 

Often Joe's guests know nothing about MMA, they talk about a wide range of subjects and come from all different backgrounds. That clip was a small snippet from a 2 hour podcast. 

Redban would be the first to admit he is a fan of the UFC but not a die hard MMA fan so I'm not surprised he hasn't seen Nick Diaz fight.

If you want to watch a good discussion on MMA, watch Joe's podcast with Bas Rutten, hilarious!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, the irony of BobbyCooper complaining about Rogans reaction to people not agreeing with him.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol Joe Rogan is a super-sympathetic guy. People just misunderstand or misinterpreit his mannerism which may give off a certain level of 'douchiness'. Comedians are always a bit extreme.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Lol Joe Rogan is a super-sympathetic guy. People just misunderstand or misinterpreit his mannerism which may give off a certain level of 'douchiness'. Comedians are always a bit extreme.


im sorry to say but bobby is coming of like bob reilly, knowing nothing like a subject but making an assumption on it, if bobby watched joes podcast like some of us regularly then this thread would not exist. bas rutten has even been on


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sadly but ones again..

Some of you really never fail to disappoint.. :sarcastic03:




Soojooko said:


> Oh, the irony of BobbyCooper complaining about Rogans reaction to people not agreeing with him.


If you still haven't noticed.. but it's not about that!

Also Soojo, your inside into human nature never fails to disappoint. So just try to figure out people a little better in the near future. It's certainly not as hard as you make it out to be..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sadly but ones again..
> 
> Some of you really never fail to disappoint.. :sarcastic03:
> 
> ...


bobby mate you need to read my above posts you have made a bad generalisation of joe, you watch his podcast and you get to know the guy and his friends and everything and you see the man a lot different.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sadly but ones again..
> 
> Some of you really never fail to disappoint.. :sarcastic03:
> 
> ...


Whatever Bob. If you cant see the irony, thats not my problem.


Probably worth quoting yourself at this point, me thinks:



> But he needs to get off from his high horse finally and learn how to deal with other peoples opinions.


Considering how you've responded to all the people in this very thread who dont agree with *you*? Really? Bobs... you crack me up. :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL Mister All Mighthy is talking bias again^^
> 
> His Nick Diaz nuthugging is really annoying..
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> I know, thats why I am saying.. stop doing pointless breakdowns if you can't have an objective view on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> Can I introduce to you Mr. Joe Rogan first hand!!
> 
> This is who he is unfortunetly. A sad human being!
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> True! The strange thing for me is that so many people just accept that and overlook the fact what kind of a human being this tool is.
> 
> Or just don't wanna see it..
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> I was obviously trying to point the subject at his poor character oldie. Why would I question his MMA knowledge?
> 
> I question him as a person!!
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> thank you Hiro. You just described everything I was trying to say!





BobbyCooper said:


> No Oldie.. I see where the misconception is coming from, but that wasn't my intention for this thread.
> 
> This Thread is about why do people like him have success in this World and why do loving people get humiliated by people like him and end up losing out?
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> Sadly but ones again..
> 
> Some of you really never fail to disappoint.. :sarcastic03:
> 
> ...



.....I give up Bobby..... *What IS this thread about??*

I'm starting to believe that Guyincognito was right.

Machida's gay. Isn't he?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Who would have thought the dude would be human and have preference towards certain fighters like everyone else. Everyone is bias dude and aslong as your aware of that then it doesn't even matter because im pretty sure your able to discern whether someone is talking from his ass or not. 

He isn't on the clock dude it's just the man's opinion so relax a bit.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Emericanaddict said:


> Who would have thought the dude would be human and have preference towards certain fighters like everyone else. Everyone is bias dude and aslong as your aware of that then it doesn't even matter because im pretty sure your able to discern whether someone is talking from his ass or not.
> 
> He isn't on the clock dude it's just the man's opinion so relax a bit.


It's not about that Bro.

Machida's gay.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe is not as sensitive as he could be to the needs and feelings of homosexuals. That's what this thread is about.

with a name like lyoto .... I can't believe I didn't see it sooner.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lulz at the inevitable car crash this thread will descend into soon enough.

I'm going out for popcorn. Any requests?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> joe rogan rocks end thread
> 
> 
> 
> i watch his podcast every week he is the shit along with most of his guests and most are pretty smart too and he is a comedian, as i previously said joe rocks end thread/


Redban really pissed me off in the podcast with Ari Shaffir, he was so immature that he couldn't let go and just admit defeat. Shaffir was acting like a bit of a wanker throughout but i thought Joe mediated the situation perfectly and i honestly agree with what he says 99% of the time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

drey2k said:


> His co-hosts are fukn idiots.


^This.

I don't know how you can watch that broadcast and come away with any other conclusion other than this. Rogan did a good job at explaining the threats that Diaz poses and talking about Diaz' fighting style. Rogan also did a good job at giving GSP the respect he's earned. He did all of this without even picking a winner. So why the hate on Joe?

The bigger topic is obviously the co host of the show. How in the hell is Rogan on a radio show... talking about professional MMA... with someone who's never seen Nick Diaz fight? Then that someone says "GSP will kill him" without even seeing a previous Diaz fight? Wow. What a ******* moron. That guy shouldn't even be allowed to speak with Rogan when it comes to MMA let alone be on a ******* radio show with him.

Don't get me wrong, I think GSP will beat Diaz decisively. But I formed an educated opinion on my conclusion. Big difference.

---

FYI, just found out Machida is gay? Say what? :confused02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Peters were puffed in this thread


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

How Roagn's huggery is surprising is insane to me. When he had Mayhem on he told him Diaz was smart because he had good JJ...wut? And that Diaz's boxing was shitballs amazing because he'd beaten Noons. 

This is just more of the same from Rogan. He's one of the most bias commentators in professional sports. If he worked for the Fox or NBC, etc, and he said the kind of things he says during a fight during a basketball/football game, they'd can him pretty quickly. The only reason he still has his job in the UFC (IMO) is that there's no one else with his kind of knowledge and also the insta-orgasm excitement ability.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The bigger topic is obviously the co host of the show. How in the hell is Rogan on a radio show... talking about professional MMA... with someone who's never seen Nick Diaz fight? Then that someone says "GSP will kill him" without even seeing a previous Diaz fight? Wow. What a ******* moron. That guy shouldn't even be allowed to speak with Rogan when it comes to MMA let alone be on a ******* radio show with him.


As many people already said the Joe Rogan Experience is not an MMA podcast. It's mainly a podcast about Joe Rogan, his comedy and his friends. And considering that Joe is a huge MMA fan sometimes the fighting topic is brought up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard that Joe said that he heard that Machida is changing his nickname from "The Dragon" to "The Unicorn".
















.......Bobby?:confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

lutalivre1989 said:


> As many people already said the Joe Rogan Experience is not an MMA podcast. It's mainly a podcast about Joe Rogan, his comedy and his friends. And considering that Joe is a huge MMA fan sometimes the fighting topic is brought up.


That explains a little bit. But it still doesn't jusify the "GSP will kill him" comment. If you don't know the subject don't chime in with such a sure response that you know nothing about.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ahh well, you can't say I didn't gave it a try.. 

I see you cannot have a serious discussion about a topic, which goes a little further than your low minds.. please excuse my foolishness.. :sarcastic12:


Let's continue at the Level you guys feel comfortable.. 


Machida gay or not? Certainly an Interesting debate..zz


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ahh well, you can't say I didn't gave it a try..
> 
> I see you cannot have a serious discussion about a topic, which goes a little further than your low minds.. please excuse my foolishness.. :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


Please stop pushing your opinion like that and don't humiliate people that give you contra.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ahh well, you can't say I didn't gave it a try..
> 
> I see you cannot have a serious discussion about a topic, which goes a little further than your low minds.. please excuse my foolishness.. :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


It quite beautiful how you fail to see the massive hypocrisy demonstrated in this thread. Carry on Coops. Please.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Like I said before Soojo, you need to stop spreading your insight into human nature on here.

You failed way too many times in order to make an educated guess.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Lot of hate for Joe Rogan lately. I don't see why. And sorry, I'm not going to read 7 pages to find out. 

Summary anyone?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Lot of hate for Joe Rogan lately. I don't see why. And sorry, I'm not going to read 7 pages to find out.
> 
> Summary anyone?


I really don't understand either. I even watched the video too and still don't get it.

Summary of the thread somehow is that Lyoto is homosexual. How it turned to that I have no clue. I almost want to read everything just to understand.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ahh well, you can't say I didn't gave it a try..
> 
> I see you cannot have a serious discussion about a topic, which goes a little further than your low minds.. please excuse my foolishness.. :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


Wait let me get this straight you don't like him because he is intelligent (intimidating to you I am sure ) and glib. 

You also don't like him being so opinionated and putting others down because of theirs?. I mean wow, hypocrisy much? Do you not realize that with another 30-40 IQ points your name would be Roe Jogan?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said before Soojo, you need to stop spreading your insight into human nature on here.
> 
> You failed way too many times in order to make an educated guess.


Dude, I consider failing in your world a god damn compliment.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said before Soojo, you need to stop spreading your insight into human nature on here.
> 
> You failed way too many times in order to make an educated guess.


I just want to know why you can go on and on insulting people that dont agree with you in just about every thread you post in without getting banned warned or something.

You started this thread to bait people( probably me) into a argument. All I know is when you look at all your posts on this topic, Nick Diaz vs GSP and then you look at this, 



> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory[citation needed], extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.


I think its quite clear what you're doing.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> LOL Mister All Mighthy is talking bias again^^
> 
> His Nick Diaz nuthugging is really annoying..
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> I know, thats why I am saying.. stop doing pointless breakdowns if you can't have an objective view on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> Ahh well, you can't say I didn't gave it a try..
> 
> *I see you cannot have a serious discussion about a topic, which goes a little further than your low minds*.. please excuse my foolishness.. :sarcastic12:
> 
> ...


I see exactly what you are saying and it looks like you should take your own advice. 

1. The majority of the replies are putting you in your place.
2. No Coop, you are not right every-time.
3. You can't always push your ideas it makes you look like an a$$hole, at least to me.
4. Get off your high horse talking about "low minds," again, you sound like an a$$hole. 

How's that for a comfortable level? :thumb02: :sarcastic12:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

this might be relevant...



BobbyCooper said:


> I always hated Joe.


ok, here we go





> He's one of the most arrogant tools we have out there who needs to be always right. To have dicussion with this guy must be the most annoying thing in the World.




That's your opinion, but as far as i know the joe is an open guy and admits when he is wrong (he has done it lots of times in recent history on podcasts, forums etc) but he has a low stamina against people with BS.




> He comes off like a Bully every time. If you don't agree with his words of wisdom, then you gonna get Humiliated by him in front of everybody.


I know what you're talking about but you're wrong on so many levels. Those people deserve to be rediculed because they're HECKLERS.

Hecklers interrupt comedy shows by being annoying and yelling out stuff (when they should shut up and respect the other hundreds people that PAYED money to see Joe and want to actually see it and not being interupted by some drunk ****)




> The thing this guy needs is to grow up (I mean he's turning 40 I think.. and still acts like a 16 year old).


Thats your opinion, but as far as I know Joe he is a funny and intelligent guy.

May I ask how old you are?



I didn't write this for YOU, I wrote this to make sure other people that read this forum don't get misguided by you. Nor do I expect you to agree with me because I noticed that you are



BobbyCooper said:


> most arrogant tool we have out there who needs to be always right. To have dicussion with this guy must be the most annoying thing in the World.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the most exciting thing to happen on the forum in WEEKS. Thanks Bobs. 

I completely disagree with everything you've said, and you're being nothing but a hater.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I know, thats why I am saying.. stop doing pointless breakdowns if you can't have an objective view on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People seem to think when they're proven wrong that it's some sort of arrogance or the person being self centered or some shit. It's not. It's him proving a point in a better form with facts and people not being able to handle that they're wrong. 

The only way Joe humiliates people is that he's more intelligent than them on a given subject when they think they know everything about it. 

I hate people who misconstrue spreading knowledge about a subject as being arrogant or some how being a dick and trying to humiliate you. If someone bests me in a debate or I say something stupid and they come back and tell me what's really going on (without insulting me) I take it to heart and learn what the facts are from the situation. There's no reason people should get bent out of shape for being proven wrong. I really, really hate people that do that and I run into it on almost a daily basis (I live in rural Ohio... it's not that hard lol*). From my stand point, I'd much rather correct you in a kind manner than have you act like an idiot spouting nonsensical "facts" that are outright wrong and have someone else insult you and call you a moron or just tear you apart and embarrass you. There's a huge difference there. 

Rogan (generally) does the exact same thing. I agree that, yes, he does sometimes get out of line and come off as snide and patronizing but for the most part when he corrects people or makes a point (like this video) he usually does it in a very calm, direct manner that is in no 
way rude.

*: Note that that is not really a generalization. I didn't grow up in Ohio, I went to school in Indiana. Ohio is ranked 43rd in the NATION for school. There are literally 7 states dumber as a whole than Ohio.

EDIT: Holy shit...



> I see you cannot have a serious discussion about a topic, which goes a little further than your low minds.. please excuse my foolishness..


Are you serious dude? You rip on Rogan for being arrogant and then throw that shit out there? That's arrogance and ignorance (meant in the most literal of terms, not as an insult) at it's finest. You're completely discounting everyone else's opinions and not taking anything away from it just because they disagree with you? For shame, sir.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Did anyone notice that almost Everything bobby uses against Joe can be used against him?

It's like he is describing himself.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Man, I pretend to work for an hour and all hell breaks loose on the forum? 

Everyone in the thread, pro or anti Rogan =


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

There's a saying that "those that are most critical, are most critical of those that they see themselves as."



> Everyone in the thread, pro or anti Rogan =


Totally dig, and not just as a UFC commentator, I dig his political views, his social views and his far out views. The man is a thinker and isn't afraid to speak his mind.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bobby, I know you started this thread because you were bored and wanted to stir things up. I also know that you're too smart not to see the comparisons and hypocrisies.











:thumb02:




















edit: I'm bored too. Heading to the beach


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread is red...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Man, I pretend to work for an hour and all hell breaks loose on the forum?
> 
> Everyone in the thread, pro or anti Rogan =


without the rage guy this thread would have 80% less posts.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Bobby, I know you started this thread because you were bored and wanted to stir things up. I also know that you're too smart not to see the comparisons and hypocrisies.


Lol, you just described a troll in a nice way.:thumb02:


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread has amused me greatly. Thanks fella's.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Soakked said:


> There's a saying that "those that are most critical, are most critical of those that they see themselves as."


Cool quote, I can see certain aspects of that about myself. Also, I'm pro Rogan. The way him and his colleagues talk about way out $hit you'd think they all shared in hits of LSD before going on air.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Cool quote, I can see certain aspects of that about myself. Also, I'm pro Rogan. The way him and his colleagues talk about way out $hit you'd think they all shared in hits of LSD before going on air.


I would put my money on a few bong hits.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Of course depending on the person (their demeanor, personality, intelligence etc) LSD, DMT or mushrooms can have quite an effect on their viewpoints and the way they see the world. Mushrooms for me was life changing and has since then pushed me towards path that I would most likely not have taken without the experience.

Rogan is rather reserved on UFC, but if you watch some of his other material he comes up with some gems that's for sure. Not everyone's cup of tea though, and that's fine.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I would put my money on a few bong hits.


They are most definitely stoned when doing the podcast. They've even smoked live a few times.




Soakked said:


> Mushrooms for me was life changing and has since then pushed me towards path that I would most likely not have taken without the experience.


Got me interested.. if it's not a secret.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

they barely ever talk about MMA on the podcast and redban although sometimes immature and he doesnt know a lot but a little about UFC is pretty funny and a god producer, maybe if you watch the joe rogan experience episode with andy dick you might see that its not a mma podcast but a funny and interesting one


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Rogan has some interesting and even educated insight into BJJ and MMA in general along with psychedelic drugs but outside of that his arguments are full of disinformation, assumptions and down right fallacies. I get the impression he doesn’t have time to READ history, geopolitics, etc, too busying doing comedy, BJJ and smoking pot.

I occasionally listen to his podcast, some are funny, some are interesting but other times I have to turn it off because its just too stupid (he once claimed Mexico doesn’t have natural resources and that is why it is poor).

As much as some of his delusional rants annoy me he does have some interesting things to say. He should spend less time with pot heads and comedians, he might gain a better world perspective.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Pot is great, you should try it :thumb02:. Obviously people aren't going to agree with everything he says because he is pretty polarizing, but do not assume that because he has a different opinion of history and Geo-politics that he is wrong. Plenty of the textbooks used to teach our HSers are outdated and FULL of disinformation. 

If you believe mainstream history and chances are you believe mainstream media which is quite the joke. Popularity isn't an indicator of the truth FYI.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Pot is great, you should try it :thumb02:. Obviously people aren't going to agree with everything he says because he is pretty polarizing, but do not assume that because he has a different opinion of history and Geo-politics that he is wrong. Plenty of the textbooks used to teach our HSers are outdated and FULL of disinformation.
> 
> If you believe mainstream history and chances are you believe mainstream media which is quite the joke. Popularity isn't an indicator of the truth FYI.


Quite true. You'd be surprised how many versions of "the truths & facts" exist regarding WWII between the Germans, the Polish, the Japanese and the U.S. If you took away the geographical landmarks and just listened to the political and philsophical how's & why's of the war, you wouldn't recognize it as the same war. The rights & wrongs, truths & lies of geo-politics are subject to which country you're asking.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> He can't let his own opinion be valued second. He's a self-seeker who Humiliates people if you give him contra, because he is glib and intelligent.
> 
> I don't question what he's done for the Sport! Not one second.
> 
> ...


Man oh man am i ever guuna copy and paste this post when you start arguing fights in threads :thumb02: think you are one of the better posters here on this forum but this post really describes the way you argue fights to a T

p.s. i know you must be doing this on purpose for a laugh ...hopefully


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Pot is great, you should try it :thumb02:. Obviously people aren't going to agree with everything he says because he is pretty polarizing, but do not assume that because he has a different opinion of history and Geo-politics that he is wrong. Plenty of the textbooks used to teach our HSers are outdated and FULL of disinformation.
> 
> If you believe mainstream history and chances are you believe mainstream media which is quite the joke. Popularity isn't an indicator of the truth FYI.


I smoked pot long before most people on these forms were born. Left all that garbage long behind me, I embrace clarity over delusion. 

Who would you place more validity into their historical expertise, Paul Kennedy and David McCullough or Bill Maher and John Stuart?

What economic model do you embrace, the true free market (something we haven’t embraced in over 80 years) which is supported by Ron Paul, Peter Schiff, Milton Freedman, Ludwig von Mises, etc, or the failed Keynesian model used the both Bush administrations, Clinton, Obama, globalists like George Soros, banking cartels, the Federal Reserve Bank, special interest groups, etc?

I would “smoke” Joe on any of these subject, comedians and pot heads slackers and not at the top of the intellectual hierarchy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I smoked pot long before most people on these forms were born. Left all that garbage long behind me, I embrace clarity over delusion.
> 
> Who would you place more validity into their historical expertise, Paul Kennedy and David McCullough or Bill Maher and John Stuart?
> 
> ...


Your post is misleading, Paul doesn't advocate pot but he dose think it should be legal. As for potheads being less intelligent, do you have something other than personal opinion? 

Pot has never been found to cause lower IQ's in adults and has no long term effects on the brain (last I checked) that we know of. Its one of the safest drugs to use because there is no risk of overdose, you sound a bit biased.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I smoked pot long before most people on these forms were born. Left all that garbage long behind me, I embrace clarity over delusion.
> 
> Who would you place more validity into their historical expertise, Paul Kennedy and David McCullough or Bill Maher and John Stuart?
> 
> ...


I supported Ron Paul back in late 2007 and still feel he one of the few politicians that means well. I no longer support him because after going over his proposed policies he is a libertarian at heart, and I think personally that is the last thing we need at this current time. 

I am not a supporter of "true free markets" unless something is done first to break up the power of all the monopolies that hold major weight in government and public affairs. To simply eliminate government regulation at this moment in time is insane. 

True capitalism is about competition driving prices down. What we have currently is a form of minor fascism (or corporatism) where competition is squashed all together with the help of government regulation and deregulation (depending on whether it helps big business or not). True capitalism is great on paper, but rarely seen in real life, just like true communism. What comes out of all these "isms" are distortions or perversions, not purity (if that is ever possible). 

Government (as much as I despise it) is pretty much the only thing keeping multinational corporations from putting a foot up your ass. With their wealth, power and influence now, what do you think will happen when no government is there to keep it in check (not that they do so now)? Try playing monopoly where one person owns 80% of all the major properties and has 4 hotels on each and see how long you'll last.


People that support "free markets" (whatever that means), are the same people that believe that outsourcing, exploitation of child labor, and lax environmental regulation is necessary in order to externalize costs. What do you think free trade is? 

Also Milton Freedman is just an old capitalist, and has exactly the same type of mentality (and theories) that has made our current corruption, and **** of the middle class possible. He’s a 'crack a few eggs to make an omelet" wanker that believes that it is ok that we have such a huge separation of wealth amongst the populous (and getting worse by the hour), because at least the working class can buy a freaking Ipod.

You are exactly the type of person that I would probably totally disagree with on many levels, and your supposed wisdom because of age (smoking weed before anyone was born) is the exact reason most likely that you will be stubborn in your ways. Next thing you'll mention is how we need to continue reganomics "to create jobs". Tea party nonsense and their illusion of the good ol days is exactly what is wrong with this country and the reason why we cannot put to rest some of these dying and obsolete programs, systems and institutions.

By the way I hate the democrats too, so don't think this is partisan nonsense. Registered independent thank you.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Your post is misleading, Paul doesn't advocate pot but he dose think it should be legal. As for potheads being less intelligent, do you have something other than personal opinion?
> 
> Pot has never been found to cause lower IQ's in adults and has no long term effects on the brain (last I checked) that we know of. Its one of the safest drugs to use because there is no risk of overdose, you sound a bit biased.


Your reading comprehension is slipping; I never mentioned pot in the same sentence as Ron Paul.
I mentioned Ron Paul because he embraces a constitutional free market.
I also never inferred that pot somehow is linked to IQ, I did however TRY and point out that perspective gained from people who are comedians and stoners is NOT the same as clear thinking educated people who read and are connected to OTHER clear thinking educated people. The spaced out stoner talk on Joe’s pod cast is just silly.

As for pot I’m all for legalization, the constitution doesn’t allow for the Federal government to “protect us from ourselves” or legislate morality, obviously alcohol and cigarettes kill more people than all drugs combined and I would guess they kill more than all the wars in the last 10 years.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread is now officially boring. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry for the derail, back to mma :thumb02:


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

From Joe Rogan to pot... only at MMA forum!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Your reading comprehension is slipping; I never mentioned pot in the same sentence as Ron Paul.
> I mentioned Ron Paul because he embraces a constitutional free market.
> I also never inferred that pot somehow is linked to IQ, I did however TRY and point out that perspective gained from people who are comedians and stoners is NOT the same as clear thinking educated people who read and are connected to OTHER clear thinking educated people. The spaced out stoner talk on Joe’s pod cast is just silly.
> 
> As for pot I’m all for legalization, the constitution doesn’t allow for the Federal government to “protect us from ourselves” or legislate morality, obviously alcohol and cigarettes kill more people than all drugs combined and I would guess they kill more than all the wars in the last 10 years.


My comprehension? You implied that pot was linked to lower education/intelligence now in both posts and you never did answer the question. Joe has his lackluster moments just like everyone. I would go as far as to say that because of the nature of his profession's he is probably much more cultured and educated than a lot of people. 

You want to come bump your gums about how you have a higher level of education then lets hear it. What collage did you graduate from? I just hope its not community college.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

OasisSupersonic said:


> From Joe Rogan to pot... only at MMA forum!


I think Joe Rogan and pot are synonymous.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

OasisSupersonic said:


> From Joe Rogan to pot... only at MMA forum!



I KNOW!! What a stretch!















This entire thread was caused by Joe being stoned and saying " welcome to the Machida era" 

Dumbest stoner comment ever.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I KNOW!! What a stretch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dude is sucking on that pipe better than Andy Dick. LMAO at Rogan's expression.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soakked said:


> That dude is sucking on that pipe better than Andy Dick. LMAO at Rogan's expression.


It's Eddie Bravo. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

*rolls a joint*


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Leed said:


> It's Eddie Bravo. :thumb02:


Haha just noticed that, didn't recognise him without the longer hair. Gives a whole new outlook into the rubber guard :wink03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Haha just noticed that, didn't recognise him without the longer hair. Gives a whole new outlook into the rubber guard :wink03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Potheads sticking together.. Who in the World would have thought that?? 

Guess I was right with my previous assessment there.. 


Let me tell you something real quick.. somking Pot is Out and Out a long time ago, just Out. There is also nothing cool about smoking weed.. It is a valied way to make life easier if you can't deal with your own.. but it is only for a short period of time and if you overdose it, like this PotHead Rogan does well you end up like him.. and who really wants that?! 

If you can not realize who this Rogan dude is I feel sorry for you.. you all seem like great experts in the World of Joe Rogan.. well you're not!! 

I tried to show you his amazing Character flaws.. but all you Potheads see is another Potheat.. which is very sad. If you find it ok that people go through life like this and speak to people the way he does, then thats fine.. but not with me. People like him need to learn how to threat other human beings. Like I said before.. don't use your glib against weaker persons like that. 

It makes you the weaker person if you constantly have to talk down at them who might be a little to shy and not as glib as you are..

But yea heyyy Rogan smokes weed wwwhhhuuu how coolll.. gonna support a tool.. I mean he smokes weed right.. :confused05:




M_D said:


> Man oh man am i ever guuna copy and paste this post when you start arguing fights in threads :thumb02: think you are one of the better posters here on this forum but this post really describes the way you argue fights to a T
> 
> p.s. i know you must be doing this on purpose for a laugh ...hopefully


Then you should know that I've changed.. I tried to get along with everybody and be everybody's best buddy and just have wonderful disussions about the Sport I Love.. (thats why I was nominated for Nicest Member btw. if you have already forgotten) but I failed, I'm sorry!! 

Now I don't bother anymore about the poeple on here.. there are a few who I believe won't turn their backs on me just like that.. but even there I'm not sure. It's what it is.. an online community where you shouldn't care as much as I did.

Thats the reason why the old Bobby is gone.. I'm too sorry!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Potheads sticking together.. Who in the World would have thought that??
> 
> Guess I was right with my previous assessment there..
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko for example is one big reason on why I changed.. I just lost the point to be that way to these people.

And imagine.. this guy is supposed to be 40.. Yes, right 40 years of age.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Out of morbid curiosity, what was it that changed you from angelic poster into maniacal evil overlord type poster Bobby?

I do recall you being ''nicer'' back when i first joined (and lurked) than you are now. Did something incredibly interesting happen that i happened to miss?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally..... I don't have to put up with this anymore.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Potheads sticking together.. Who in the World would have thought that??
> 
> Guess I was right with my previous assessment there..
> 
> ...


God damn bro. Let's just let this one go. This thread is going no where and it's been reduced to insults and false information. I don't smoke pot myself but god damn if there's ever been a person who needed a joint it's you hommie. 

None of this matters and your trippin over things that having nothing to do with you. Maybe YOU need to find a better way to deal with life and stop worrying about other people who don't have any effect on your personal life in the first place.

I really hope you can just relax about the whole thing because it's just gotten silly at this point bro. PLEASE try to relax because being this self righteous dude right now has got to be hard on you. All these potheads are WAY happier than you because you've put some invisible wall around something and labeled it "bad". That applies towards your attitude towards Joe as well as Pot so just CHILL OUT. Be happy while you can and enjoy life. Don't get bogged down in this meaningless stuff.

Your better than this bro. We are ALL better than this and we are all different.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> God damn bro. Let's just let this one go. This thread is going no where and it's been reduced to insults and false information. I don't smoke pot myself but god damn if there's ever been a person who needed a joint it's you hommie.
> 
> None of this matters and your trippin over things that having nothing to do with you. Maybe YOU need to find a better way to deal with life and stop worrying about other people who don't have any effect on your personal life in the first place.
> 
> ...


You think I don't smoke weed? lol, the Netherlands are just around my corner, we do a trip there several times in the year. 
Thats why I am saying.. stop using this Pothead stuff to make you feel better. It's OUT and everybody does it or did it ones. It doesn't make you a better person either! It just allows you to escape for a short period of time.. but it doesn't help changing something, making something which bothers you better!! You gotta have to actually do something!

If you can just close you eyes every time and just overlook what other people do to others.. thats up to you. Then you are a meanigless piece in the Western society unfortunetly.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't help you bro. Im sorry for you though. Please just let this thread die. Don't fuel this any further it's just not necessary. 

On a side note im going to Amsterdam this summer and trying weed for my first time, I held off to let myself develop as a human before trying any mind altering substances first and am looking forward to the first test run. Any coffee shops you could recommend?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mods dont infract me ill just take this down but.....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Poor Redban, mean old Joe Rogan didn't talk to him in a sweet and loving way, I hope he gets through all of this.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

oldfan said:


> This entire thread was caused by Joe being stoned and saying " welcome to the Machida era"
> 
> Dumbest stoner comment ever.


agreed that it was a pretty stupid comment but at the time it wasn't really THAT bad. machida was undefeated and had that aura about him that "no one can figure him out" and all sorts of stuff like that.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> mods dont infract me ill just take this down but.....
> 
> View attachment 3828


LOL Posted by a man after Mr. Rogan's own heart indeed


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> I can't help you bro. Im sorry for you though. Please just let this thread die. Don't fuel this any further it's just not necessary.
> 
> On a side note im going to Amsterdam this summer and trying weed for my first time, I held off to let myself develop as a human before trying any mind altering substances first and am looking forward to the first test run. Any coffee shops you could recommend?


Really any coffee shop in the center of Amsterdam is fine. Good luck, you won't regret a single thing 

Oh, and Bobby, for what it's worth - the benefits of marijuana are much more longer lasting than you think. My life, for one, has changed for the better because of getting high every once in a while - I enjoy life way more, I'm way more friendlier and, believe it or not, even more responsible. It just makes almost anything you encounter better and, unlike alcohol and other drugs, it's not an illusion.


----------

